# Pack recommendations



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

My buddy and I are embarking on a five-day elk hunt next fall, so I'm looking to start saving up for a nice pack. I've only ever used a basic day pack for small game and turkey. We'll be doing a base camp and hiking to glassing spots each day. Just need something that will carry the basics and the meat from two elk we'll inevitably be hauling out. :smile:

I'm not looking to drop $600 on a Stone Glacier pack (though they are pretty sweet), but am willing to spend a bit to have a pack that gets the job done and will be something I can use for a few years. 

Recommendations?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mystery ranch popup 28 for the perfect daypack with hauling capability. For a pack that will handle massive loads over long distances you'll need to spend some cash or punish yourself every step.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The Badlands Summit is pretty sweet.

Do you know what size you want?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought the Badlands 2200 and really like it. Haven’t had to haul an elk with it yet though.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

RandomElk16 said:


> The Badlands Summit is pretty sweet.
> 
> Do you know what size you want?


I'd actually like to try Badlands and support a local company. I'm not even sure what size I should have. I've only been hunting for two years, so all pretty new to me. Honestly, I'll probably only be hauling some food and water for the day, a first aid kit and maybe some extra layers.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ALPS OutdoorZ Commander + Pack Bag. This is a great pack for the money, Amazon has them on sale right now for $103. That's a GREAT deal on a very good pack


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> Honestly, I'll probably only be hauling some food and water for the day, a first aid kit and maybe some extra layers.


I still really like my Eberlestock (bought it in 2012). It's the Just One (J34) pack. It functions as a great "day pack" for when you just haul some food and water for the day, but end up needing to pack out an elk. Un-buckle a buckle, un-zip a zipper and you've got an elk freighter!

I use this for my every day "day pack".
I've used this for over-nighters.
I've hauled numerous elk out with it. It's pretty amazing how much this thing can hold -- more than my legs can support!

There are two downsides to this pack: 
A. it's heavy even when it's empty. But once you put it on your back, it's awesome.
B. I take everything with me. Even the sink.

Great pack.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

maverick9465 said:


> My buddy and I are embarking on a five-day elk hunt next fall, so I'm looking to start saving up for a nice pack. I've only ever used a basic day pack for small game and turkey. We'll be doing a base camp and hiking to glassing spots each day. Just need something that will carry the basics and the meat from two elk we'll inevitably be hauling out. :smile:
> 
> I'm not looking to drop $600 on a Stone Glacier pack (though they are pretty sweet), but am willing to spend a bit to have a pack that gets the job done and will be something I can use for a few years.
> 
> Recommendations?


I would spend the coin on the SG frame ($250 - $300), then use the smaller (and cheaper) daypack to hunt out of. You can use a $30 Walmart duffle bag strapped to the frame to haul your gear in for your base camp. This way you have a good frame to pack out heavier loads when you're successful and money left over for a deposit on your shoulder mount!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

PM sent Maverick!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Hit the Sportsman's Expo in February and try a few on. If you want a good pack look at Stone Glacier, Mystery Ranch and Kuiu. Badlands and ALPS aren't in the same class as the 3 listed if you want a good pack that can haul some weight. I prefer the Mystery Ranch with the new Guide Light frame.

MR has a few bag only options so a guy can buy a Metcalf for backpack hunting then throw on the Pintler or other smaller bag for day tripping.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KUIU Icon Pro 5200....


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

I have the Mystery Ranch Cabinet and my buddy has the Pintler. Both of us agree that they are superbly comfortable and he's backpacked the PCT. Luckily we was able to order both at a significant discount since they are pretty pricey.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Need to try them on. They all fit a little different. I've had Eberlestock (just one - didn't like), Horn Hunter (was ok - too heavy for what it was), Osprey (really like Osprey packs for non-load hauling) and Kuiu (currently own 1850 & 5200 Icon Pro) to name a few and they all are different. I'm looking at a new pack as well and want to try out Kirafu and Exo Mountain Gear next.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*not a fan of internal packs*



BPturkeys said:


> ALPS OutdoorZ Commander + Pack Bag. This is a great pack for the money, Amazon has them on sale right now for $103. That's a GREAT deal on a very good pack


That's a deal and a good-lookin pack. I'm old school, an external frame guy.
.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I started with a Badlands 2200. Then I used a KUIU ultra 6000 for 3 or 4 years and gave it away to a buddy. Have since tried on Mystery Ranch, Stone Glacier, Exo, and Kifaru with weight in the bags.

I ended up getting the Kifaru, and this year have had half a bull elk in it twice, my buck from this year and a few antelope. All but my archery buck were 4.5 mile+ packouts(Yes, even the antelope).

If you're looking to hunt backcountry and come out heavy I'd strongly recommend taking High Desert's suggestion of getting a SG, Kifaru, or Exo frame and go from there. Getting a pack frame with functional load lifters to help distribute the weight of a 100 lb load makes a huge difference IMO.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I ended up getting the Kifaru, and this year have had half a bull elk in it twice, my buck from this year and a few antelope. All but my archery buck were 4.5 mile+ packouts(Yes, even the antelope).


What frame and bag setup you running? I'm thinking of going with Duplex Light frame with the Reckoning bag.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> What frame and bag setup you running? I'm thinking of going with Duplex Light frame with the Reckoning bag.


I'm running the Reckoning on the hunting frame.(I got my pack shortly before the newer Duplex Lte/Ultralite frames came out this year.) I've been really pleased with the set up. The bag compresses down to nothing for day hunts and was able to fit loads of meat and camp easily.

If you want to check it out before you pull the trigger on something, let me know.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> ALPS OutdoorZ Commander + Pack Bag. This is a great pack for the money, Amazon has them on sale right now for $103. That's a GREAT deal on a very good pack


Having hunted twice now with different guys who thought this pack was going to be a great deal--don't bother. Both of them broke something on what I could only describe as moderate use (sub 60lbs) and neither of them transferred weight well at all. One guy nearly died last month when the pack pulled him backwards down a steep scree slope for 600 yards. The weight stays too heavy at the top and is downright uncomfortable and in steep country, dangerous.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a kifaru and I've had a bunch in it like a whole bone in caribou or an entire deboned cow elk but for short overnighters or day hunts the popup is simply awesome. Less wieght to start with more compacted for drawing a bow or maneuvering thick brush. Every pack has trade offs decide what you main use will be and get the one best suited for that and then make it work for everything else.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Here you go. Best pack I have ever owned is the Kings Camo Mountain Top 2200. It wont break the bank and I did 34 miles on one trip with it this year and it was amazing. Most comfortable pack ever. Lots of room and lots of option on rigging it up. Let me know if you have questions about it. They have it on amazon too. Here's the link.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...17-20&linkId=732372aabc5fea74aa1c48d59a591ddb


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the Badlands 2200 and I love it. But this pack is not what the OP is looking for. It is a great day pack, and may be able to get away on a minimalist over nighter. This is not a 5 day pack. 

You're going to need something with some volume. You need some gear to comfortably hunt for 5 days.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> I have the Badlands 2200 and I love it. But this pack is not what the OP is looking for. It is a great day pack, and may be able to get away on a minimalist over nighter. This is not a 5 day pack.
> 
> You're going to need something with some volume. You need some gear to comfortably hunt for 5 days.


Quote from op
We'll be doing a base camp and hiking to glassing spots each day. Just need something that will carry the basics and the meat from two elk we'll inevitably be hauling out. 
Sounds a lot like a day pack that'll haul meat on occasion.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Quote from op
> 
> We'll be doing a base camp and hiking to glassing spots each day. Just need something that will carry the basics and the meat from two elk we'll inevitably be hauling out.
> 
> Sounds a lot like a day pack that'll haul meat on occasion.


I'm an idiot. I just ready 5 day hunt and needing backpack to haul.

In that case, the 2200 is a great pack. It's not the lightest pack in the lineup, but it's tough, and Badlands stands by their gear 100% - which is nice. I've put a hind quarter off a big bull on it, front shoulder and hind quarter from a cow, and half a deer on it before. It did the job well.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I picked one of these up for $125 in May or June, with a 50% off discount code. Used it during both deer and elk muzzleloader season this year. Did everything I needed it to do. My only complaint is it squeaks once in awhile. Seemingly while it's warm. Quiet as a mouse in the cold.






http://www.alpsoutdoorz.com/products/extreme/hybrid-x


----------

